

China's Facebook Few: 14,000 and falling - cwan
http://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime/2009/10/26/the-facebook-few-14000-and-falling/

======
johannchiang
If Inside Facebook's statistics is based on IP, not surprised that there are
only few. All Chinese users use proxy/VPN/Tor/SSH to get access from oversea
IP.

~~~
bilbo0s
"All Chinese users..."

Wow, that is quite the assertion you are making. An unqualified absolute. I'll
be a gentleman, and simply trust that you have some serious data to provide
backing to that assertion. There is no need to embarrass you by asking that
you present it.

~~~
johannchiang
In the context, I meant all users in mainland China behind GFW, not Chinese-
origin users.

